# Annoyances that Happen to Everybody but No One Talks About



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Putting on clothes after showering and finding out you didn't dry well enough. - Mikie

2. Gas station is full and I found a pump. Pull up. Yellow plastic bags. - Lisa

3. Driving down the road wondering if you're going to have to pay $1000 to fix whatever is wrong with your car, then taking off your parking brake. - Mikie

4. Putting on shoes with bird feathers in them, then going...ewwwwwwwww. - Lisa


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

That last one still has me wondering . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There's a cat in her profile pic.. I'd say he left her a present to tell her he loves her.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Going out to the car with the wrong set of keys in hand.. we have 4 cars here, and 2 sets for each one.


----------



## LitChick (Nov 26, 2010)

Arriving at a four-way intersection with stop signs at the same time as another driver and playing a game of "You go first, no you go first" with them for a few long seconds.


----------



## KD Sarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The way the cat always barfs on the beloved leather braided rug instead of cheap ugly carpet or tile. >.<


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Jewelry getting tangle in hair.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Cat meowing to go out, then when I open the door, cat does a U-turn and heads for the food dish and meows there!


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

Ann Herrick said:


> Cat meowing to go out, then when I open the door, cat does a U-turn and heads for the food dish and meows there!


Haha I know that.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Person in front of me at the grocery store (usually a woman), who waits until the entire order is scanned and bagged and then takes out her checkbook.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Person in front of me at the grocery store (usually a woman), who waits until the entire order is scanned and bagged and then takes out her checkbook.


Yup!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

the person who tailgates you b/c you're doing the speed limit and passes you, only to slow down to the speed limit (or slower)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

At the grocery, people who drive the wrong way up and down the parking lot. It's Pretty DANG obvious if all of the cars are pointed towards you, then you are going the WRONG FARKIN WAY!.... 2 of these idjits in a row when I just went to the store.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> the person who tailgates you b/c you're doing the speed limit and passes you, only to slow down to the speed limit (or slower)


Or, when you're basically the only car on the road, and someone pulls in off a side street in front of you with little room to spare, then drives very slowly or stops to turn left a block or two up the way (and waits, and waits, and waits, until there's absolutely no one coming the other direction before finally turning).
Or you go to a store for one or two items, and in those specific spots is a clueless person or group blocking you from getting to the item (this seems to happen to me every week at least once - & the items aren't always all that common a purchase).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When parents make a big deal out of things when u tell them something while they are on the phone. They exaggerate as a show for the person on the phone. My mom does it. Does it when we have guest over too.

I work drive thru. It annoys me when people pull up to the speaker and continue to have their phone conversations. Then at the window people that r so busy on their phones that they dont realize that I still havent grabbed their money. (has happened where my arm wasnt out of the window) 
They let go of their money/card and it flies away or falls down into the small area between the building and the car

It annoys me when I total people's purchases and they throw down their card and money on the counter. Placing ur money or handing it to me. A lot less annoying.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Neighbours' dogs that bark all day long while their people are at work.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ann Herrick said:


> Cat meowing to go out, then when I open the door, cat does a U-turn and heads for the food dish and meows there!


  My dog does this too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dara England said:


> My dog does this too.


Your dog meows?
We need video!


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Person in front of me at the grocery store (usually a woman), who waits until the entire order is scanned and bagged and then takes out her checkbook.


Those checkbook people. Grrr.


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

People who come into the library 2 minutes before closing, who still browse for books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

people who come into a restaurant in the last 5 minutes before closing, KNOW they are the only customers, and still sit there for an hour.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

When DH answers my question with another question.  'What do you want for dinner?'  'I don't know, what do you think?'

'What dvd do you want to watch?'  'I don't know, what do you want to watch?' 

It's not that hard to make a decision!!

Very annoying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Val2 said:


> It's not that hard to make a decision!!


True. . . . . so go ahead and make one. . . .and if he doesn't like your choice, maybe next time he'll decide.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

People who ask for advice, then reject it.
Huh? Why ask? (They are usually repeat offenders, too.)


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Val2 said:


> When DH answers my question with another question. 'What do you want for dinner?' 'I don't know, what do you think?'
> 
> 'What dvd do you want to watch?' 'I don't know, what do you want to watch?'
> 
> ...


Or, perhaps he's come to understand how it works, such as this conversation between my wife and me:

Her: What time do you want to leave tomorrow?
Me: What time do we have to be there?
Her: 9:00
Me: We should leave by 8:15 then.
Her: (frowning) You sure that's enough time?
Me: It's a forty minute drive.
Her: I think we should leave earlier, around 8:00.
Me: Then why'd you ask?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

When I got into a public restroom and the toilet seats are up. Grrr.

Or another bathroom one is when there's only one piece of toilet paper left in the roll and the person before me didn't bother to just change the roll themselves. Same for paper towels, leaving 1 sip of milk in the gallon, or one last cookie in the cupboard. Just replace, drink or eat it already!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

When fast food restaurants fill your order incorrectly time and time and time again.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Getting a popcorn kernal skin stuck in my teeth.

Caedem


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> When I got into a public restroom and the toilet seats are up. Grrr.
> 
> Or another bathroom one is when there's only one piece of toilet paper left in the roll and the person before me didn't bother to just change the roll themselves. ...


And the toilet has not been flushed.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Choosing the slowest line at the grocery store.  Every. Stinkin'. Time.

Or stuck in line behind the person who price matches everything with ads from several different grocery stores.  All while I'm trying to entertain their screaming baby.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

1.  Could you please move on Southwest Airlines to help this mother and child? HECK NO, I bought the stupid early boarding and I'm not moving.

2.  My husband going ballistic because he got a red light.  What is the big deal?

3.  I travel. Hubby does not make bed and I return to disheveled household. When he travels, I change the linens so they smell like roses for his return.

4.  Daughter-in-law refused to join the granddkids, their dad, and me for family picture portraits. Honestly.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Opening the fridge to get a cold drink and finding the tea pitcher empty or only enough tea to cover the bottom.

Dog whining in the middle of the night to go out. I fumble around to find my robe only to have them go out in the porch and then come right back in. Then waking up in the morning to find that the puppy has pooped in the dining room...

Getting a text message from a kid to ask xyz. From upstairs. 

opening a newish bottle of nail polish to find it either almost gone or all thick and clumpy because the girls got into and didn't close it tightly.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Shellybean said:


> Opening the fridge to get a cold drink and finding the tea pitcher empty or only enough tea to cover the bottom.


I'm guilty of this. But I'm also the only one that drinks the tea! 

When my DD was a child a HUGE pet peeve of mine was opening the freezer, grabbing the ice tray and finding ONE stinkin' ice cube in it. In all THREE TRAYS. Now I have an icemaker and my life is much less stressful.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

?


> My husband going ballistic because he got a red light. What is the big deal?


I have a friend whose father went ballistic (and then some) when someone in his lane made a left turn. "G*ddamn left-turners" was only the beginning of a major rant.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

When my DH tells me the very day that he's run out of toothpaste, toilet paper, shaving cream, prescription med, etc.  Good grief, have you ever heard of planning?


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh yeah!  I forgot all about the asking for more only when you realize you are completely out.  

My kids will not let me know they are getting low on shampoo/soap/toothpaste/deoderant/whatever personal care item they need until the exact moment they need it. Usually while *in* the shower or while we are trying to get ready. 

Love it.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> When my DH tells me the very day that he's run out of toothpaste, toilet paper, shaving cream, prescription med, etc. Good grief, have you ever heard of planning?


I finally learned to keep a stash hidden so I could just go to the drawer and get the new stuff without stressing...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ruth Harris said:


> People who ask for advice, then reject it.
> Huh? Why ask? (They are usually repeat offenders, too.)


Well... but.... they might really want advice, but then still choose to do things differently from what you suggested. Maybe the advice helped them see a new compromise or alternative. Maybe they got advice from several people and picked someone else's to follow. Maybe they already thought of what you suggested but rejected it for some reason that might be too complex to explain.

The counterpart-annoyance to that one is when you ask for advice, someone helpfully offers it, but for whatever reason you don't take it (maybe you already tried that and it didn't work), and then that someone gets huffy because you didn't do what they "told you to do".


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> Choosing the slowest line at the grocery store. Every. Stinkin'. Time.
> 
> Or stuck in line behind the person who price matches everything with ads from several different grocery stores. All while I'm trying to entertain their screaming baby.


Oh this, definitely this!! I too always get the slowest line. Every stinking time!!! Coupons, checkbook, and they always have to verify prices. Thank god for self checkout lanes nowadays.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watching a movie with someone that keeps asking what is going on. 
Ex: watching the red violin.
Dad: is she dead?
Me: yes
Dad: how did she die?
Me: in child birth. 
Dad: I know how did she die. What was the complication.?
Me: I don't know. It's the 1600s women died in childbirth a lot.
Dad: so you don't know what killed her?
Me: I don't know. 
Dad: who is the man standing at the foot of the bed?
Me: her husband
Dad: Did the baby live?
Me: no. The old woman covered the baby's face with a cloth, cried, and hugged the baby like two seconds ago. What do u see?...u r sitting right next to me watching this.
Dad: I was just asking a question.
Me: no that was four.

30 minutes later:
Dad: is that violin maker's son?
Me: the baby died!!! This is a hundred years later.
Dad: how do u know that?
Me: the monk said they have had that beautiful violin for a hundred years.

It annoys me when people keep asking if you are sure about_____?
do u want another drink?
No
Are u sure?
Yes.
So u do want another drink. 
No I don't want another drink
U sure?
Consider my thirst quenched
Well u should take in more fluids in this heat.
(at this point I take the drink and simply not ingest the refill)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Val2 said:


> When DH answers my question with another question. 'What do you want for dinner?' 'I don't know, what do you think?'
> 
> 'What dvd do you want to watch?' 'I don't know, what do you want to watch?'
> 
> ...


Ba Ha Ha .. sounds like my son. Is he a Libra?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Crenel said:


> You're driving along and need to change lanes. You check your mirror and see a car in your desired lane, approaching close enough and fast enough that moving over in front of them would be rude, cause conflict, be dangerous, etc. You take your foot off the gas to slow down slightly and get them to pass you sooner, with the plan to change lanes behind them... but they never pass. They slow down and sit in your blind spot. You still need to change lanes, so you speed up a bit. They do too. You slow down a bit. They do too. You put your turn signal on to make your intention clear. They continue to pace you...


That's when you slow down, and when they do also, you speed up quickly and cut in front of them. Then you give them a hand signal to let them know you think they're the world's #1 driver. 

Hey, I don't make the rules. It's called the passing lane for a reason.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Whistlers.  They are annoying.  I know I'm a special case, but in my case, they actually hurt me.  I have underlying headaches.  I have headaches 24/7.  No one knows why and I try to avoid taking meds on a regular basis (except when I'm pregnant and taking prenatals, I generally don't).  Whistling (and I don't mean the kind that they record on songs, but the kind where they can, but not very well) can cause my underlying headache to go to a full blown migraine.  Knowing this, I have a brother that whistles around me.  He doesn't do it like normal people, so his whistling his a higher pitch, but same tone of a teakettle's whistle IN MY EAR!  When I ask him to stop (or mention it's rude) he get's all huffy.  When I mention I have a headache and to please stop his response is, "you always have a headache" (@ one point, I pointed out to him that I do always have a headache or a migraine, which is why he shouldn't whistle around me).  Thankfully, he's dropped the habit (I can only imagine that several roommates have told him it's annoying as all get out), but whistling still bugs me.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

EGranfors said:


> 1. Could you please move on Southwest Airlines to help this mother and child? HECK NO, I bought the stupid early boarding and I'm not moving.


I travel alot and I get quite annoyed when, after someone asks me to trade and I decline, they argue with me about why I need to do this for them. I'm not flying across the Atlantic in a center seat because you didn't get seats reserved in time to sit together.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

When your cat goes on a crazy digging spree in his litter box and kicks out a turd.

*Hate* that!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

When your kid's school informs you via note brought home at 4 PM that there is a school event at 9:30 the next morning which you are expected to attend unless you want to be a Really Bad Parent  .


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> When your kid's school informs you via note brought home at 4 PM that there is a school event at 9:30 the next morning which you are expected to attend unless you want to be a Really Bad Parent .


Ugh! Yes! We had that happen to us last night for today event - which I couldn't attend. I had to scramble around through relatives to find someone to go. Luckily great-grandma stepped in and went on my behalf. Made my daughter's day. Don't schools realize there are working parents in the world?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> Don't schools realize there are working parents in the world?


Apparently they're stuck in the 1950s.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

our schools go overboard notifying you of certain things. 
Take your kid out of school for a Dr. Appt? expect 2 computerized phone calls to your house phone, 2 to your cell phone, 2 to your spouse's cell, 2 to your work phone, and an e-mail, all to tell you that your child missed "one or more classes today" (in HS.)

This is even if their appointment was early in the morning and they only miss half of first period, AND bring the Dr Note with them.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

When my cat realizes she's going to throw up, and quickly jumps to the top of the highest bookcase in the house so she can throw up over the edge. I think she likes to see how far she can get it? It's weird.

Oh, and when you've just learned to drive stick, and you get confused at a really poorly designed, squiggly sort of intersection where there are no signs, and you maybe make a wrong turn and cut off a car head first, and that car turns out to be an unmarked cop car, and you've slammed on the brake so obviously you stall out, and then when you start the car you mistakenly rev the engine and peel out. In reverse.

Maybe that's just me, though.

Also, the people askig questions about movies they are watching with you? Amazing.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Shampooing your hair and realizing there are soap suds left in it from ten minutes earlier.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Drivers who speed up to pass you only to turn into a parking lot at the next opportunity, slowing you down.
Drivers who decide to wash their windshield while driving, spraying cars with dirty water behind them.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Walking in the backyard and spider web sticks to your face.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a knack for getting in the wrong line, whether it be at the grocery store, the bank, or any other place with lines. I can pull up to a bank and get behind the line that just has one car in front of me, and that one car will still be there while four others in another line will pass. It drives me bonkers.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Watching a movie with someone that keeps asking what is going on.
> Ex: watching the red violin.
> Dad: is she dead?
> Me: yes
> ...


Oh this, i hate it. I can't watch tv with anyone because of this. And by the time you've answered their questions, you've missed most of the next bit and end up getting really annoyed. I like to watch tv in peace lol.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Crenel said:


> I do this on purpose when somebody is following me too closely.


Hmm. Perhaps that's why I'm getting sprayed; I don't think I follow closely. And it does happen at red lights, too. I've been known to get in front of the offending car and return the favor, though.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

What's annoying to me is that everybody keeps comparing my abs to Ryan Goslings' abs in his new movie and saying mine are photoshopped.

I'm my own man people and I'm not a piece of meat!  

Caedem


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

When you are eating some delicious yet messy snack food like Doritos and you have to grab something quickly and you get orange finger prints on things.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Related: buffalo wings + ringing phone.

Every. Time.



anne_holly said:


> When you are eating some delicious yet messy snack food like Doritos and you have to grab something quickly and you get orange finger prints on things.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I worked retail for 10 years... small mall shops mainly
EVERY SINGLE YEAR, Christmas Eve, mall closing time come and gone, register closed, paperwork done, doing final stock straightening; and some lame maniac comes up, starts rattling my gate yelling at me to "Let them in they HAVE to get a gift RIGHT NOW!" One year it was literally 45 minutes after the whole mall closed, and I was the ONLY person still in the mall other than security, who was waiting outside my gate to walk me to my car. 

I was still there because s parent with 4 kids under 10 had pretty much let them destroy an aisle, and I was the closer, which meant I was alone to clean up the mess.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope you told him NO!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just let the security guard handle that one.. He was polite but firm. made me smile, with my back to them so the wanna be customer didn't see.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

Asking me to get something from the fridge when you're closer to it than I am.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

valleycat1 said:


> then drives very slowly or stops to turn left a block or two up the way


Ugh, this drives me absolutley mad. I had a person dothis to me today. They started breaking when their turn was literally a half a block down the road and came to an almost dead stop before turning into the driveway. After about a full 30 seconds of breaking I just stopped dead in the middle of the street and waited for them to finish their turn (nobody was behind me).


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Watching a movie with someone who has already seen it.

"Ohhh watch this!"
"This bit's good"
" ha ha ha "  ( before anything funny has happened)
"you'll love this"
"OMG I can't watch this bit" 

and worst of all...  reciting dialogue a nanosecond before the characters do.  Aaarghhhh!!!!!!!!


----------

